# Stainless Petty--Whatcha like?



## McMan (Mar 11, 2020)

I'd like to get a new petty, stainless 150-165mm. The only other stainless petty I have is a Masahi, and I'd like something slightly beefier. 
What are you liking?


----------



## zizirex (Mar 11, 2020)

Western handle... Takamura is the perfect one. there are a lot of more expensive petty, but it's not always better than this one. stainless is nice because when cutting acidic fruit, it doesn't have a big impact on the fruit.


----------



## McMan (Mar 11, 2020)

zizirex said:


> Western handle... Takamura is the perfect one. there are a lot of more expensive petty, but it's not always better than this one. stainless is nice because when cutting acidic fruit, it doesn't have a big impact on the fruit.


Yeah, Takamura are nice! I had one not long ago but ended up selling it. I'm looking for something a little less laser-y this go round.


----------



## Elliot (Mar 11, 2020)

Carbon just got some Yoshi SKD. Would be tough to beat IMO.


----------



## mise_en_place (Mar 11, 2020)

My 180mm petty by Andrei Markin is pretty awesome. I told him desired height, length, and handle material and left the rest to him. Got mine in Elmax.


----------



## zizirex (Mar 11, 2020)

McMan said:


> Yeah, Takamura are nice! I had one not long ago but ended up selling it. I'm looking for something a little less laser-y this go round.


I might go with kanehide ps60.. looks good all around, slightly cheaper as well.


----------



## Ivang (Mar 11, 2020)

Tanaka, either ginsan or vg10


----------



## ian (Mar 11, 2020)

Ivang said:


> Tanaka, either ginsan or vg10



The tanaka ginsan is awesome. It’s my go to now. Not so beefy though. I’d get a Heiji ss, but I say that because I want one, not because I have had a good experience with it.


----------



## labor of love (Mar 11, 2020)

I like nice pettys and I’ve thought hard about heiji and shihan. But I’m so rough w my petty knives it may not be worth it.


----------



## McMan (Mar 11, 2020)

labor of love said:


> I like nice pettys and I’ve thought hard about heiji and shihan. But I’m so rough w my petty knives it may not be worth it.


Shihan's petties are badass. I had Ian's 180mm Shihan for a little while then re-homed it. The profile's great (very pointy), but I didn't really bond with the knife. Still not exactly sure why, it just didn't click.


----------



## McMan (Mar 11, 2020)

Elliot said:


> Carbon just got some Yoshi SKD. Would be tough to beat IMO.


True! I have to admit to sticker shock though seeing what they go for now...



mise_en_place said:


> My 180mm petty by Andrei Markin is pretty awesome. I told him desired height, length, and handle material and left the rest to him. Got mine in Elmax.


Food for thought... If it's not a bother, could you take a quick pic?



Ivang said:


> Tanaka, either ginsan or vg10





ian said:


> The tanaka ginsan is awesome. It’s my go to now. Not so beefy though. I’d get a Heiji ss, but I say that because I want one, not because I have had a good experience with it.


Good call. I've only tried Tanaka in VG-10 and Blue. I've heard great things about his Ginsan, so this could be an easy fit...


----------



## labor of love (Mar 11, 2020)

The old yoshi skd petty is still available at epic edge for $150...if you compare the old ones vs the new ones, the carbon ones look much nicer. Atleast to me.


----------



## ian (Mar 11, 2020)

McMan said:


> Shihan's petties are badass. I had Ian's 180mm Shihan for a little while then re-homed it. The profile's great (very pointy), but I didn't really bond with the knife. Still not exactly sure why, it just didn't click.



Yea, that 150mm was real nice, but the grind didn’t click for me in some ways. Are there some of you who prefer a really convex grind on a 150 petty? I just want a petty to go through food as easily as possible. Food release is kind of irrelevant to me... I think of that as something I want on gyutos.


----------



## labor of love (Mar 11, 2020)

ian said:


> Yea, that 150mm was real nice, but the grind didn’t click for me in some ways. Are there some of you who prefer a really convex grind on a 150 petty? I just want a petty to go through food as easily as possible. Food release is kind of irrelevant to me... I think of that as something I want on gyutos.


Get that yoshi. Do it. If the price is too high grab wh2 chestnut version!


----------



## ian (Mar 11, 2020)

labor of love said:


> Get that yoshi. Do it. If the price is too high grab wh2 chestnut version!



Nah, no need for a new 150 here. The Tanaka ginsan’s just fine. Although I have to say I was a little disappointed when I sharpened it. It’s not carbon, that’s for sure. 

I have a 180 and 210 petty arriving from Heiji in the proverbial “two weeks”, so I’m set for now. Can’t wait!

GLWfindingabeefynewstainlesspetty, OP.


----------



## labor of love (Mar 11, 2020)

@McMan i had a Takayuki Ginsan 150mm petty just a month or 2 ago that I think would’ve been perfect for you. Def thick strong knife, still thin enough edge but without being delicate.


----------



## panda (Mar 11, 2020)

the only 'nicer' petty i ever bought was a heiji carbon 180 and it is so good (after altering the grind because i hate wide bevels) ive never had the urge to try other petties.. he offers in semi-stainless which is quite a special steel. if i were to get something else it would most likely be shigehiro 180, but that is not stainless so doesnt help you.


----------



## McMan (Mar 11, 2020)

panda said:


> the only 'nicer' petty i ever bought was a heiji carbon 180 and it is so good (after altering the grind because i hate wide bevels) ive never had the urge to try other petties.. he offers in semi-stainless which is quite a special steel. if i were to get something else it would most likely be shigehiro 180, but that is not stainless so doesnt help you.


Shigehiro is on the long-list to try one of these days. I didn't pull the trigger when Carbon had that sale a few months ago. I really should have--good deals.
Any issues with the Heiji in terms of toughness? I had a one a few years ago and remember it being a bit on the brittle side.


----------



## labor of love (Mar 11, 2020)

McMan said:


> Shigehiro is on the long-list to try one of these days. I didn't pull the trigger when Carbon had that sale a few months ago. I really should have--good deals.
> Any issues with the Heiji in terms of toughness? I had a one a few years ago and remember it being a bit on the brittle side.


Ootb heiji edge can micro chip, I put my own edge on that’s pretty conservative and it feels fine.
I had the shigehiro petty and it’s a stud. Little nicer than the Takayuki, also stiff with thin edge but not too delicate.


----------



## panda (Mar 11, 2020)

it's only chippy if you stick with the OOTB silly zero edge. just put a 20deg angle and you good to go.


----------



## Benuser (Mar 12, 2020)

I use most carbons Nogent Sabs, or all kind of carbon Herders, but needed a stainless one as well and didn't want to pay too much. 
https://japanesechefsknife.com/products/misono-440-series-slicer-knife
I've found the extra length of the 180mm very practical.


----------



## dafox (Mar 12, 2020)

Nothing fancy but I keep reaching for a Fujiwara Kanefusa FKM, like my red handled Takamura a lot for finer work, and my next will probably be an Akifusa SRS15.


----------



## Cliff (Mar 12, 2020)

I've been happy with a stainless Ginga


----------



## McMan (Mar 12, 2020)

labor of love said:


> @McMan i had a Takayuki Ginsan 150mm petty just a month or 2 ago that I think would’ve been perfect for you. Def thick strong knife, still thin enough edge but without being delicate.


This one (Ginsan Nashiji) from To Go?
https://images.yswcdn.com/-6709878151531560371-ql-85/451/454/aah/**************/takayuki-ginsan-petty-135mm-19.png


----------



## McMan (Mar 12, 2020)

Cliff said:


> I've been happy with a stainless Ginga


I like Ginga a lot too. For this one, I was looking for something non-laser though.


----------



## Barmoley (Mar 12, 2020)

McMan said:


> I like Ginga a lot too. For this one, I was looking for something non-laser though.


Ask HSC III to make you one from Zwear or AEB-L, his recent petty sized knives look solid. More expensive, but you get choices.


----------



## McMan (Mar 12, 2020)

Barmoley said:


> Ask HSC III to make you one from Zwear or AEB-L, his recent petty sized knives look solid. More expensive, but you get choices.


I was actually thinking the very same thing  I like the looks of his profiles and am looking forward to seeing what his work is like with this Pass Around.


----------



## labor of love (Mar 12, 2020)

https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/threads/sakai-takayuki-ginsan-santoku-and-petty.43731/


----------



## mise_en_place (Mar 12, 2020)

@McMan


----------



## mise_en_place (Mar 12, 2020)

@Barmoley the question was for stainless, so I didn't mention it, but I also bought a 180mm petty from @HSC /// Knives on a whim in Zwear. You can search for some discussions on this steel around the forum, but it's a pretty great performer with very low reactivity.

I really like the petty I have from Harbeer.


----------



## Cliff (Mar 12, 2020)

McMan said:


> I like Ginga a lot too. For this one, I was looking for something non-laser though.



Have you tried the Gihei tall petty or Mazaki 165? I haven't but think they look good. I often use my Masakage Yuki Honesuki for non-laserish petty tasks.

ETA: Oops, none of these is stainless. Sorry about that.


----------



## Barmoley (Mar 12, 2020)

mise_en_place said:


> @Barmoley the question was for stainless, so I didn't mention it, but I also bought a 180mm petty from @HSC /// Knives on a whim in Zwear. You can search for some discussions on this steel around the forum, but it's a pretty great performer with very low reactivity.
> 
> I really like the petty I have from Harbeer.


I know, I know that's why I wrote Zwear or AEB-L

Z-wear is ok for normal stuff, tomatoes, onions, garlic, etc. For lots of citrus AEB-L is better from corrosion resistance perspective.


----------



## mise_en_place (Mar 13, 2020)

@Barmoley I was explaining my rationale for not mentioning it. 

We've talked about Zwear before, so I realized you were aware. Was just trying to get you involved in the conversation.

I don't cut much citrus, but I've heard @labor of love mention it began reacting to citrus. I cut like one orange at a time, usually.


----------



## QCDawg (Mar 14, 2020)

When this comes back. Will be hard to beat 4 the $$$

https://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/kaeru-kasumi-stainless-petty-150mm/


----------



## Xenif (Mar 14, 2020)

+1 on Tanaka Ginsan 150, most reached for knife in my tiny home kitchen


----------



## Midsummer (Mar 14, 2020)

QCDawg said:


> When this comes back. Will be hard to beat 4 the $$$
> 
> https://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/kaeru-kasumi-stainless-petty-150mm/



But, if its like the restock Munetoshi petty; it will be 30% higher. Still may be a deal.

Really like mu Heiji 180 SS.


----------



## McMan (Mar 20, 2020)

Thanks folks. A variety of stuff to think about and some great responses. I've got a lot of food for thought!


----------



## banzai_burrito (Apr 18, 2020)

Been looking at the takamura as well as the kanehide. But if aeb l was a choice, isn't the henckels fc61 the same thing? If so, the Diplome line has a prep knife for about $65 shipped


----------



## nexus1935 (Jun 3, 2020)

Both Ginga and Takamura petty's are awesome, thin knives. For me, I find the 130mm length the most versatile, which isn't as popular as 120mm/150mm for makers, and so I primarily end up reaching for the Takamura.


----------



## labor of love (Jun 3, 2020)

For what it’s worth shihan makes Aelb knives with that gangsta KU finish I love


----------



## McMan (Jun 4, 2020)

labor of love said:


> For what it’s worth shihan makes Aelb knives with that gangsta KU finish I love


I had a Shihan 180 petty for a little while... Badass profile.

For the time being, the stainless petty quest is in a holding pattern for a month or two. I picked up a Kaeru petty and like it a lot more than I thought I would--mostly because it's got a nice pointy profile. I'd like to see edge retention a little better (which is odd considering the lat Kaeru gyuto I had maintained it's edge well).


----------



## QCDawg (Jun 6, 2020)

McMan said:


> I'd like to get a new petty, stainless 150-165mm. The only other stainless petty I have is a Masahi, and I'd like something slightly beefier.
> What are you liking?


 my itinomonn SS 150 gets used every day. Kinda wish I hadn’t sold a couple of different sukenari 165 Pettis over the years. Great profile


----------



## ChefShramrock (Jun 6, 2020)

I reach for my Tanaka ginsan 150 at the house all the time. Perfect little knife. At work, I swear by my Kaeru sld 150. really beefy spine, awesome taper. Takes a licking & keeps on ticking.


----------

